# el-cheapo speedos



## kenworth1 (Aug 2, 2010)

1st off im a newbie to this forum (or any forums)!! has anyone had any luck with the cheaper brushless combos? ive seen em advertised for as low as 40.00 and i know you get what you pay for. the wife & i have 2 & 4wd slashes our 2wds still have brushed motors. were mainly bashers but wantin to do a lil racin soon. what would be a equilv to the traxxas brushless as far as motor turns? any help very appreciated!!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

kenworth1 said:


> 1st off im a newbie to this forum (or any forums)!! has anyone had any luck with the cheaper brushless combos? ive seen em advertised for as low as 40.00 and i know you get what you pay for. the wife & i have 2 & 4wd slashes our 2wds still have brushed motors. were mainly bashers but wantin to do a lil racin soon. what would be a equilv to the traxxas brushless as far as motor turns? any help very appreciated!!


Stick with the stock set up for now if you are just starting to race. Go with a 7.4V Lipo in your truck and you will be plenty fast, especially if you have never raced before. 
No offense to you.. but even if you think you are great at controlling your vehicle, it is not the same on a track with borders as it is when you are out running for fun. 
No need for brushless with the Slash to race. You will still be competitive with the stock set up.
Just my two cents.. but I have been racing for years and what I see is new racers think they have to have the most powerful setups.. like you asked about here... and instead they need to concentrate on driving smooth and having fun.
Dan


----------



## txaggie08 (Apr 16, 2010)

If you want to consider upgrading to B/l or running LI-po, why not think about grabbing a good B/L ESC that will run brushed, like the castle sidewinder for ~80$ and stay with your brushed motors. It would get you setup to go to B/L, it would give you all the programming functionality of a higher end speedo, a solid LiPo cutoff, but it would let you stay with the brushed motor for now to get used to racing. 

It would be the best of both worlds, and you could always buy one of the cheapo BL cans at a later date. I'm a HUGE fan of that sidewinder ESC, it's ALMOST identical to the mamba, but for 75$ or so brand new...


----------

